# Are We Getting Too Lax?



## LindaB (Oct 25, 2020)

Since things have opened up some here in NC, our Covid cases are way up again. I think we have gotten so sick of hearing about it and being cooped up that many people have just stopped being vigilant.  I see a lot of people going into stores without masks even though we are still supposed to be under mandate.
My sister is in Florida and cases are SOARING! Over 2,000 a day and the governor does nothing. Everything is wide open there. What's happening where you are?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 25, 2020)

Los Angeles numbers are remaining low.  People are continuing with masks and social distancing, at least from what I've observed.  DH & I are in and out of stores quickly and we double mask (four plies of fabric) when out in public.

We may be tired of the virus, but the virus isn't tired of us.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 25, 2020)

Yes, I think people are tired of this whole situation, but the smart ones are not letting up on being safe.  

Just had another case of Covid at the school where I work, and last month there was one.  We've been told the school won't shut down unless 5% of staff/students are infected. I figure our school has about 350 people so that would mean 17+ people would have to have the infection in order for it to close.  In my opinion that's way too many to allow before closing.  I am hoping the health dept would close us down before it got that bad. Another school in the area (different district) reported 3 cases and they went back to distance learning already.

There's currently a huge spike of cases in my county, and lots of people still will not wear masks. And I see lately the stats show an uptick in the numbers of kids under 13 infected.  We can't let up now!  Stay safe.


----------



## Jules (Oct 25, 2020)

Granny B. said:


> school won't shut down unless 5% of staff/students are infected.


You’d think the parents would be demanding it before it reaches that.


----------



## Chet (Oct 25, 2020)

Cases are not deaths and when someone recovers they are immune. We will get herd immunity eventually over time whether we try to or not. Just have to be watchful for those with other conditions like heart disease, and not necessarily the elderly. Codgers can pull through. It's not a death sentence.


----------



## LindaB (Oct 25, 2020)

No, it's not a death sentence. But the long term effects can be devastating.

From the Mayo Clinic:

It's important to remember that most people who have COVID-19 recover quickly. But the potentially long-lasting problems from COVID-19 make it even more important to reduce the spread of the disease by following precautions such as wearing masks, avoiding crowds and keeping hands clean.

COVID-19 (coronavirus): Long-term effects
COVID-19 symptoms can sometimes





Chet said:


> Cases are not deaths and when someone recovers they are immune. We will get herd immunity eventually over time whether we try to or not. Just have to be watchful for those with other conditions like heart disease, and not necessarily the elderly. Codgers can pull through. It's not a death sentence.


 persist for months. The virus can damage the lungs, heart and brain, which increases the risk of long-term health problems.

Most people who have coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) recover completely within a few weeks. But some people — even those who had mild versions of the disease — continue to experience symptoms after their initial recovery.

Older people and people with many serious medical conditions are the most likely to experience lingering COVID-19 symptoms. The most common signs 
Organs that may be affected by COVID-19 include:

Heart. Imaging tests taken months after recovery from COVID-19 have shown lasting damage to the heart muscle, even in people who experienced only mild COVID-19 symptoms. This may increase the risk of heart failure or other heart complications in the future.
Lungs. The type of pneumonia often associated with COVID-19 can cause long-standing damage to the tiny air sacs (alveoli) in the lungs. The resulting scar tissue can lead to long-term breathing problems.
Brain. Even in young people, COVID-19 can cause strokes, seizures and Guillain-Barre syndrome — a condition that causes temporary paralysis. COVID-19 may also increase the risk of developing Parkinson's disease and Alzheimer's disease.
Blood clots and blood vessel problems
COVID-19 can make blood cells more likely to clump up and form clots. While large clots can cause heart attacks and strokes, much of the heart damage caused by COVID-19 is believed to stem from very small clots that block tiny blood vessels (capillaries) in the heart muscle.

Other organs affected by blood clots include the lungs, legs, liver and kidneys. COVID-19 can also weaken blood vessels, which contributes to potentially long-lasting problems with the liver and kidneys.

Problems with mood and fatigue
People who have severe symptoms of COVID-19 often have to be treated in a hospital's intensive care unit, with mechanical assistance such as ventilators to breathe. Simply surviving this experience can make a person more likely to later develop post-traumatic stress syndrome, depression and anxiety.

Because it's difficult to predict long-term outcomes from the new COVID-19 virus, scientists are looking at the long-term effects seen in related viruses, such as severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS).

Many people who have recovered from SARS have gone on to develop chronic fatigue syndrome, a complex disorder characterized by extreme fatigue that worsens with physical or mental activity, but doesn't improve with rest. The same may be true for people who have had COVID-19.

Many long-term COVID-19 effects still unknown
Much is still unknown about how COVID-19 will affect people over time. However, researchers recommend that doctors closely monitor people who have had COVID-19 to see how their organs are functioning after recovery.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 25, 2020)

Jules said:


> You’d think the parents would be demanding it before it reaches that.


You'd think so, but overwhelmingly the parents in my district want the schools open no matter what.  That's based on a survey from parents taken last spring when the school was forced to close.  We do currently offer the option of in-home learning, but only about 10% are using that option.


----------



## Jules (Oct 25, 2020)

Wanting to send your kids to school is understandable when the numbers are negligible. I’d sure be changing my mind when they see cases within the school.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 25, 2020)

That "herd immunity" idea is just nonsense in this case. First, there is no proof that there is long term immunity to Covid. Second, in order to reach the level of herd immunity, hundreds of thousands more people will die along the way.  Are you willing to sacrifice yourself and your family/friends?


----------



## asp3 (Oct 25, 2020)

Here in the San Jose area our numbers are staying low as well.  Most people wear masks.  When I'm out I carry a mask and if I'm going to get closer than ten feet to someone I almost always put on my mask.  The only exception is when we're walking in opposite directions, by ourselves and not talking, speaking or singing.  I'll still stay as far away from them as possible but sometimes it's slightly closer than six feet.

If I'm going into an area where there is a good chance of being within ten feet of people many times (such as my afternoon walks with my dogs through San Jose State) I will put on my mask and leave it on until I'm well out of the area.


----------



## gennie (Oct 25, 2020)

Florida is still averaging 2,000+ new infections a day with 100+ requiring hospitalization.  Average age of infection is 40.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 25, 2020)

There are countless numbers of people who are naturally immune or who have rather mild cases due to strong immune systems.  Those are numbers we don't know about since many who have had contact did not get tested since they did not become ill.  But for those in the high risk brackets, like any serious virus floating around will do you in.  Play it safe and follow the guide lines.  That's why they are published.  To keep you alive.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 25, 2020)

There is still so much we don't know about this virus. We are told it takes two weeks from exposure to developing symptoms...but no advice about how to help our bodies fight the virus during that time.
It's hardly surprising if few people are getting tested. If you are running a fever and feeling rotten, you are hardly fit to drive to a testing station!


----------



## bowmore (Oct 25, 2020)

Our SoCal county has the lowest rate. I feel truly blessed. We wear masks and limit outside contact, except with 6 to 12 feet distance.


----------



## DaveA (Oct 25, 2020)

Granny B. said:


> That "herd immunity" idea is just nonsense in this case. First, there is no proof that there is long term immunity to Covid. Second, in order to reach the level of herd immunity, hundreds of thousands more people will die along the way.  Are you willing to sacrifice yourself and your family/friends?


Sadly I think there are many among us who have no qualms about their family and friends.  Never though that our society would reduce itself to this level.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 25, 2020)

People are relaxing and the latest statistic is that we are at a 1.2% infection rate.

Considering the number of colleges, universities, and public schools along with other businesses that are now open the local infection rates are still good compared to many areas of the country.

Our goal has always been to keep the infection rate below 1%.  The county executive is asking that people tighten up their personal defense efforts as we head indoors for the winter.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 25, 2020)

This state was doing very well until about last week (maybe the week before). Then some of the restrictions were loosened a little bit and our rate went way back up.  So it looks like we are just about back where we started.  Disheartening, to say the least.  

Just in the last few days, I learned that a friend of mine has become ill with covid.  She is not hospitalized, but is quite sick at home, as is her adult daughter, who lives in the same household.  Both were working in "essential" jobs at different places and got sick the same day.  My friend is about 46 and her daughter in her 20s.  They were both being very careful and following the rules.  I am so sad to hear this.  I hadn't seen either of them in person since this started.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2020)

Things were looking good by me, but recently the numbers are going up again.  People are getting lax and places are opening too soon, in my opinion.  What I've seen every day is good though, even at the parks where people aren't that close to each other, a lot of them have masks on or around their necks ready to use if needed, that's what I do.

In the stores, masks are mandatory and I see almost 100% compliance (a couple will have their nose out or mask temporarily down), so that's good.  I'm still taking it seriously, have not been sick at all and intend to keep it that way if possible.  I can't imagine how we would feel if one on us had to be hospitalized and the other couldn't even visit....would drive me nuts.

Wearing a mask in public is the considerate thing to do, it slows the spread of the virus.  People who get sick with the coronavirus and get better, can get it again.....they are _not _immune. Hoping that things get back to normal before the end of '21. 

https://www.thedenverchannel.com/ne...orado-covid-19-updates-for-oct-19-oct-25-2020


----------



## MFP (Oct 25, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Since things have opened up some here in NC, our Covid cases are way up again. I think we have gotten so sick of hearing about it and being cooped up that many people have just stopped being vigilant.  I see a lot of people going into stores without masks even though we are still supposed to be under mandate.
> My sister is in Florida and cases are SOARING! Over 2,000 a day and the governor does nothing. Everything is wide open there. What's happening where you are?


I heard from a friend who lives there that said they were at 4,000. I wonder which number is accurate? Maybe it depends on what part of FL you are both from.


----------



## garyt1957 (Oct 26, 2020)

Chet said:


> Cases are not deaths and when someone recovers they are immune.



Not true regarding immunity. There have been cases of confirmed reinfection. Current thinking is 2-3 months of immunity at best. I don't understand how this misinformation regarding this keeps getting spread.


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 26, 2020)

My local golden corral restaurant had mainly people without masks. They had around 45 people as customer's.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 26, 2020)

This virus, in some form, is probably going to be with us for a long time....maybe years.  Eventually, there may be treatments that lower the risks to most, but for the foreseeable future, it will be wise to avoid crowds, and wear a mask.  Schools, crowded workplaces, bars, and those living in densely populated environments will have to be especially careful.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 26, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> Not true regarding immunity. There have been cases of confirmed reinfection. Current thinking is 2-3 months of immunity at best. I don't understand how this misinformation regarding this keeps getting spread.


This virus is so new that the jury is out about immunity and test results are not 100% reliable.  From what I've read, only a handful of true reinfections have been documented.  Many "reinfections" are thought to have been original infections that hadn't fully cleared.  

I sure hope that people develop long-lasting immunity after infection or vaccination or we'll be struggling with this virus for a very, very long time.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 26, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> My local golden corral restaurant had mainly people without masks. They had around 45 people as customer's.


That shocks me.  No kidding.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 26, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> My local golden corral restaurant had mainly people without masks. They had around 45 people as customer's.


You list Michigan & Tennessee as your locations.  I'm guessing this Golden Corral is in Tennessee.  Am I right?  Or wrong?


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 26, 2020)

Pepper said:


> You list Michigan & Tennessee as your locations.  I'm guessing this Golden Corral is in Tennessee.  Am I right?  Or wrong?


Yes this Golden Corral is in Cookeville Tennessee.  https://www.goldencorral.com/locations/location-detail/676/golden-corral-interstate-drive/


----------



## garyt1957 (Oct 27, 2020)

StarSong said:


> This virus is so new that the jury is out about immunity and test results are not 100% reliable.  From what I've read, only a handful of true reinfections have been documented.


But they have been documented, which proves there's no long standing immunity. Herd immunity is not going to save us.


----------



## garyt1957 (Oct 27, 2020)

Pepper said:


> You list Michigan & Tennessee as your locations.  I'm guessing this Golden Corral is in Tennessee.  Am I right?  Or wrong?


There's one in Mi I pass often that pre covid would be lined up outside the door on weekends. Haven't been by since to see what it's like now.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> But they have been documented, which proves there's no long standing immunity. Herd immunity is not going to save us.


That's true.  

Also agree that herd immunity not only isn't going to save us, many millions would be killed and millions more would suffer lifelong health consequences.


----------



## garyt1957 (Oct 27, 2020)

StarSong said:


> That's true.
> 
> Also agree that herd immunity not only isn't going to save us, many millions would be killed and millions more would suffer lifelong health consequences.


It's possible some people get long term immunity, but I sure wouldn't want to roll the dice on that if I had it once. We may not know the whole story for years


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> It's possible some people get long term immunity, but I sure wouldn't want to roll the dice on that if I had it once. We may not know the whole story for years


I completely agree.


----------



## LindaB (Oct 27, 2020)

Granny B. said:


> That "herd immunity" idea is just nonsense in this case. First, there is no proof that there is long term immunity to Covid. Second, in order to reach the level of herd immunity, hundreds of thousands more people will die along the way.  Are you willing to sacrifice yourself and your family/friends?


Read the medical literature on herd immunity. We may not achieve that for years and after a vaccine is given to many. Don't take chances with your health based on this iffy and mostly not scientifically supported in the case of Covid 19.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 27, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Since things have opened up some here in NC, our Covid cases are way up again. I think we have gotten so sick of hearing about it and being cooped up that many people have just stopped being vigilant.  I see a lot of people going into stores without masks even though we are still supposed to be under mandate.
> My sister is in Florida and cases are SOARING! Over 2,000 a day and the governor does nothing. Everything is wide open there. What's happening where you are?


We're in Canada, British Columbia, and are enjoying one of the lowest Covid-19 rates on the continent, thanks to people listening, abiding by, and respecting directives issued by health officers.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 11, 2020)

Well.......it happened.
We.....Manitoba, Canada.......got ourselves RED LOCK DOWN for the next 30 days......which brings us to December 12.
Did we do a good job or what. .


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 11, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Well.......it happened.
> We.....Manitoba, Canada.......got ourselves RED LOCK DOWN for the next 30 days......which brings us to December 12.
> Did we do a good job or what. .


Oh, Micka, I feel so bad for you.

I had a bad and uneasy feeling this was going to visit you. Four weeks ago it was brewing in the news.

Were you able to tackle any of your holiday shopping?


----------



## MickaC (Nov 11, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Oh, Micka, I feel so bad for you.
> 
> I had a bad and uneasy feeling this was going to visit you. Four weeks ago it was brewing in the news.
> 
> Were you able to tackle any of your holiday shopping?


No, really is next to nothing to do, got my granddaughters birthday gift yesterday for the 29th of this month.

P. S. isn't it bedtime......lol......lol.....
Oh, sorry, i'm older....it's my bedtime.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 12, 2020)

Things are changing for the worst rapidly in my area.

When this thread started on October 25th we had an infection of 1.2% and yesterday the infection rate was at 3.1% and climbing.

The spike is attributed to Halloween gatherings and the fear is that gatherings/travel for Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Year all happening in rapid succession will cause the numbers to increase exponentially.

We are currently in a state-designated Yellow Zone, which sounds like something out of a bad sci-fi movie, and are quickly moving towards an Orange Zone designation.



I think that it's time for me to return to venturing out once a week during off-peak hours for groceries until after the first of the year.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 12, 2020)

Los Angeles cases have also spiked.  Schools will not be opening until after the holidays at the very earliest, that's pretty clear.  Our 7 day average is now at 4.7% and heading higher each day.    

This autumn wave is occurring exactly as predicted by virologists and epidemiologists.  Why so many choose to ignore them is a complete mystery.  We all pay the price for those who go without masks and gather in groups.   


Aunt Bea said:


> *I think that it's time for me to return to venturing out once a week during off-peak hours for groceries* until after the first of the year.


My daughter and I had that very conversation just yesterday. She & I shop at different types of stores (mine is more produce heavy), and as we did for the first few months of this pandemic, we'll go back to helping cross things off each other's list rather than each going to additional stores.         
Sigh...


----------



## gennie (Nov 12, 2020)

Evidently my state is still being too lax.

Yesterday's numbers: 5,838 new cases with 343 requiring hospitalization.  40 is still the average age of new infections. 

Today's new numbers won't be posted until late afternoon.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 12, 2020)

A lot, and I do mean "a lot" of Millennials and Generation X young folks just plainly don't want to listen and do what they want. A number of church gatherings don't want to listen either. Appears the only way we will be able to slow down this thing is with a vaccine. 

Lots of folks are still planning on traveling to see family and friends at Thanksgiving..........a real nightmare! And, just think what's going to happen for the Christmas Holiday!


----------



## Autumn (Nov 12, 2020)

Here in MA we're seeing well upwards of 2,000 cases a day...I think yesterday was about 2,600...and most infections have been traced to bars, restaurants and private gatherings, not only parties but a large number in one local church.  Most of these are people in their 20s and younger.

I fully understand Covid fatigue...but to answer your question, Yes, people are getting lax and in some cases out and out refusing to comply with regulations.  I have to say, it frightens me.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2020)

CDC says cases of reinfection have been reported, but remain rare.  In other words, they don't know yet.

One horrible thought is that maybe there are slight variations in the virus, similar to the different strains of flu. So having one variation does not give you immunity to all the other strains. I HOPE that is not the case, otherwise they'd have to come up with a different vaccine every year, as they do with the flu vaccine!


----------



## Jules (Nov 12, 2020)

Our numbers in BC are going up radically in certain areas, so much so that we’re advised to not travel there.  I wish they’d crack down on the anti maskers and those who think their customs mean they aren’t included in the rules.  

Worldwide numbers are skyrocketing too.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 12, 2020)

MickaC said:


> No, really is next to nothing to do, got my granddaughters birthday gift yesterday for the 29th of this month.


With that said, stay safe and healthy.


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2020)

Some areas around here seem to be spiking in COVID cases - other remain about the same.

https://spectrumlocalnews.com/nys/c...0/11/11/albany-county-coronavirus-november-11


----------



## garyt1957 (Nov 13, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> A lot, and I do mean "a lot" of Millennials and Generation X young folks just plainly don't want to listen and do what they want. A number of church gatherings don't want to listen either. Appears the only way we will be able to slow down this thing is with a vaccine.
> 
> Lots of folks are still planning on traveling to see family and friends at Thanksgiving..........a real nightmare! And, just think what's going to happen for the Christmas Holiday!



 Everybody "listens" until it comes to something they want to do. "Everybody should stay home, except I need to go to church"  "Everybody should stay home, except I have to see my family for the holidays" "Everybody should stay home, but I have to go to my bowling league" etc, etc


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 13, 2020)

Granny B. said:


> That "herd immunity" idea is just nonsense in this case. First, there is no proof that there is long term immunity to Covid. Second, in order to reach the level of herd immunity, hundreds of thousands more people will die along the way.  Are you willing to sacrifice yourself and your family/friends?





LindaB said:


> No, it's not a death sentence. But the long term effects can be devastating.
> 
> From the Mayo Clinic:
> 
> ...



*You made a very good point. I have a nephew that contacted the Covid-19 and was in the hospital for weeks. Now he needs a double lung transplant. He has been on the list for a transplant for months now. I hope more people take precautions then they are taking now. Not only to protect themselves but to protect others.*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *You made a very good point. I have a nephew that contacted the Covid-19 and was in the hospital for weeks. Now he needs a double lung transplant. He has been on the list for a transplant for months now. I hope more people take precautions then they are taking now. Not only to protect themselves but to protect others.*


Did he have a previous lung condition or is all of the damage Covid related?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Did he have a previous lung condition or is all of the damage Covid related?



*No, He didn't have any previous lung condition and he was never a smoker. They said the problem was covid related. He always led an active life until now.*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2020)

What a terrible blow @Sassycakes.  A dear friend recently had a double lung transplant and is doing well.  I hope your nephew has a similar experience.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> What a terrible blow @Sassycakes.  A dear friend recently had a double lung transplant and is doing well.  I hope your nephew has a similar experience.




Thank you starsong. ❤


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

i hope things go well for him sassy


----------

